# Silver Tower of Tzeentch Scratchbuild



## Crabid (Oct 25, 2011)

Thought I'd post up this build as it goes on:

From the book a thousand sons; the titan shielded itself with a wall of fire, which gave me the idea for the silver tower to be a massive column of fire:

The start of the fire, after gluing daemons on all around some drain pipe. 

So far the whole thing is a green stuff and milliput mix with a flying base:





























Next I'll start expanding on the fire detail with green stuff over the milliput mix.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

looks awsome so far! cant wait to see it painted. more pics of it from various angles though please! XD


----------



## All_Is_Dust (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh sweet keep us updated as this goes along!!! Love it so far!!!! +rep


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

interesting...


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Awesome! I personally think it would look better without the flying base and yellow thing at the bottom, though. The tower itself is just.. Wow. + Rep. Will be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Silens said:


> Awesome! I personally think it would look better without the flying base and yellow thing at the bottom, though. The tower itself is just.. Wow. + Rep. Will be keeping an eye on this one.


I dont know about that Silens, if done right, it could work out well, since Im assuming he is attempting to make it look like the 'floating keep' having a chunk of ground (that the foundation is in usually) lifted off with the building. its a common design and will work if the paint job is done correctly.


----------



## Crabid (Oct 25, 2011)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I dont know about that Silens, if done right, it could work out well, since Im assuming he is attempting to make it look like the 'floating keep' having a chunk of ground (that the foundation is in usually) lifted off with the building. its a common design and will work if the paint job is done correctly.


The plan for the paintjob is purple fire. Where the horrors are coming out, I'm planning on fading pink and blue into the purple depending on the colour of the horror.

I have some more up to date pictures with some of the work I got done over the weekend:



















Where it's at now:










And a size comparison with the FW greater daemon. It's just over 13" tall









I've currently run out of green stuff, went through about 15" of the stuff on the top layer of detail so far. Waiting on another 72"


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I hope that you can pull off the style you want man, it should look great if you do it right! Ill definately be keeping an eye on it, in any case.

Was I right about the floating base though?


----------



## Crabid (Oct 25, 2011)

Yup, underneath I've got bits of rocks and several crystals coming out. They still need a bit of tidying up.


It is meant to be a superheavy skimmer after all  Wouldn't really work as a static tower I don't think.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great job so far. And you were watching Top Gear. Win all around.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I would suggest you build the base abit more to have a more upside down mountain look, as right now, it looks... flat... if its just from the pics I apologize, but yeah, the base does not look that good compared to the tower. if you make it look like an upside down mountain it would look better. I can find some pics of what I mean if you dont know


----------



## Crabid (Oct 25, 2011)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I would suggest you build the base abit more to have a more upside down mountain look, as right now, it looks... flat... if its just from the pics I apologize, but yeah, the base does not look that good compared to the tower. if you make it look like an upside down mountain it would look better. I can find some pics of what I mean if you dont know


I know what you mean, I want too happy with the base, real problem is though, the base is two whole boxes of milliput. It's just the sheer amount of putty it takes.

This is a better picture of the base:










I will try and flesh it out a bit when I get more putty.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks awesome, what about using cut polystyrene for the rocks on the underside? It'd weight less than using a ton of putty and is probably easier to work with in getting an angled rock effect.

Looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well, Im going to offer a suggestion that will save you ALOT of money, like the tower, use objects, like plasticard, to rebuild the base to a better appearance, using your current greenstuff rocks (take them off through cutting and such if necessary) as pillars to keep the details, but the base definately needs to be fleshed out or it will ruin the whole appearance.

Plasticard or styrofoam for the basic shape, then use milliput / Greenstuff to detail it.


----------



## Crabid (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments and rep guys. Just got my orders through so can start work up again:























KhainiteAssassin said:


> well, Im going to offer a suggestion that will save you ALOT of money, like the tower, use objects, like plasticard, to rebuild the base to a better appearance, using your current greenstuff rocks (take them off through cutting and such if necessary) as pillars to keep the details, but the base definately needs to be fleshed out or it will ruin the whole appearance.
> 
> Plasticard or styrofoam for the basic shape, then use milliput / Greenstuff to detail it.


I think I will do that. While I probably have enough milliput now to just fill it out, I'd probably have to use a full box of it, maybe more.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Great job so far. And you were watching Top Gear. Win all around.


Quoted for truth. Love that show.

Anyway, I as well can't wait to see the final product. At first it looks like some demonic pointy lint tornado, but I can see the epicness within. Also... Badass keyboard.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, if you need another material for bulk, I'd recommend Apoxie Sculpt. I don't know if its harder to get where you are, but a pound of it is $15 USD from the manufacturer. The price also gets a lot cheaper as you go bigger too.

Keep up the ambitious work!


----------



## KBelleau (May 8, 2010)

Very cool sculpt, I like that you are not going with the ol' epic version. I can't wait to see this painted.


----------

